# Manual regens



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Dealership technicians have computer software to force a regen while the car is parked. No one else has access to that.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Gretio app with a bluetooth obd reader can initiate both regens and SCR diagnostics (DEF test). I have the obdlink mx+ for odb bluetooth. App can run on your phone or a tablet.









Gretio - Automotive Scan Tool - Apps on Google Play


The missing pocket scan tool for GM Vehicles.




play.google.com





"Dongle" for bluetooth obd reader is here : 



https://www.amazon.com/OBDLink-Bluetooth-Professional-Grade-Diagnostic-Performance/dp/B07JFRFJG6




jeff


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Gretio app with a bluetooth obd reader can initiate both regens and SCR diagnostics (DEF test).


Oh, nice. I assumed that was some super special GM tool that wasn't duplicated elsewhere.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh, nice. I assumed that was some super special GM tool that wasn't duplicated elsewhere.


It's just a simple message sent to the ECM. You can duplicate with a simple shell script if you wanted to.

The kicker is getting it all to work nicely together. On a phone no less. And the end design of that is well... Here GateKeeperESP/components/vehicle/can at master · SurrealDevelopment/GateKeeperESP (github.com)

Which is a bit different than the standard old CAN architecture but supports asynchronous tasks much better than the standard old J2534 design.... Which is _garbage_. But thankfully with the upcoming "DOIP" architectures none of this will matter anymore and we just talk to everything over standard old TCP sockets.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

oregon_rider said:


> Gretio app with a bluetooth obd reader can initiate both regens and SCR diagnostics (DEF test). I have the obdlink mx+ for odb bluetooth. App can run on your phone or a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I got the reader coming and downloaded the Gretio APP. Praying this works. This is the 5th time I've had regen problems with this car.

Is there ANY advantage of doing more or less a back to back regen? I really really want to get the crap out of this DPF.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pfw_dfw said:


> Ok, I got the reader coming and downloaded the Gretio APP. Praying this works. This is the 5th time I've had regen problems with this car.
> 
> Is there ANY advantage of doing more or less a back to back regen? I really really want to get the crap out of this DPF.
> 
> ...


Not really no.

There is gunk in the dpf that frankly will never be removed. It just adds up until it’s done for. It takes like 1,000,000 miles for that to happen though.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> There is gunk in the dpf that frankly will never be removed. It just adds up until it’s done for. It takes like 1,000,000 miles for that to happen though.


All organic materials can be removed through combustion (regen cycles) where it burns up to CO2 and flows out the exhaust.

The problem materials are hard minerals like things from the oil, which is why dexos2 oil specifically has low ash content. You also have to have a good air filter so you aren't sucking atmospheric dust through the engine, because the silica dust will eventually clog a DPF. These engines are not one that you want to run a cheap air filter on...


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

I bought the good scanner purchased the gretio app, and cannot get anything to happen. What specifically do I need to do to get this car to Regen?


----------

